# funktionale Sicherheit, Beispiel Siemens SM 326 DO8xDC24V/2A PM



## jora (31 März 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin zz. dabei zu bewerten, was die Elektriker sich wieder kreatives ausgedacht haben. Ich wollte gerade eine SF mit nem PLr e bewerten und dabei bin ich auf nen Schütz gestoßen, welches nur eine einkanalige Abschaltung vorsieht, siehe Anhang.

So wie es da abgebildet ist, kann man annehmen, wenn man ein Schütz zwischen den DOxP und DOxM anschließt, dass das bis zu PL e tauglich ist. Anschließen ist aber eine Reduktion der Sicherheit bzw. des PL´s unausweichlich, da ich ja nur noch die Abschaltung von einem Schütz habe. 

Nun zu meiner Frage, laut der EN ISO 13849-2 ist ein Fehlerausschluss eines Schützes unmöglich, wobei ich diese Aussage nicht ganz teilen bzw. nachvollziehen kann. Grundsätzlich klebt ein Schütz ja nur, wenn man zu viele Schaltspiele bei einer hohen Belastung der Kontakte nutzt, zumindest ist das mein Verständnis. Dies deckt sich auch mit einem Statement von Siemens, wobei ich die Unterdimensionierung des Steuertrafos so wie den Einsatz einer Entstördiode ausschließen kann (wir nutzen ein RC-Glied).
Aber wenn man berücksichtigt, wieso ein Schützt klebt, dann kann man davon ausgehen, das ein Schützt nie kleben wird, wenn es im Normalbetrieb keine Leistung schaltet oder dieser Schaltvorgang nur sehr selten (max. 1x pro Tag und seltener) mit einer sehr geringen Leistung (10-20% max.-Leistung) erfolgt. 
Ich war der Meinung das die EN ISO 13849 hier auch eine entsprechende Interpretation bzw. Fehlerausschluss ermöglicht, aber ich finde dazu nichts mehr.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Rofang (31 März 2014)

Hallo,

kann es sein dass mit dem ausschnitt nur die Beschaltung von 24V und Masse gemeint ist? Eine Seite weiter werden ja explizite Beispiele gegeben zur Querschlusserkennung die mit PL e bewertet wurden von Siemens und diese sind 2-kanalig. PL d oder gar e erreicht man nach meinem Verständnis nicht mit einem 1-kanaligen System.

Gruß

Rofang


----------



## jora (31 März 2014)

Ein PL d ist noch möglich einkanalig zu realisieren, zumindest laut der EN ISO 13849-1 Bild 5 ist es ab Kat 2 und einem niedrigen DC möglich, sonst gebe ich dir recht.
Wie Siemens beschreibt schalten die zweikanalig ab, einmal + und einmal Masse. In der Überschrift heißt es "Verdrahtungsschema zum Anwendungsfall 1 und 2", gleich formatiert wie bei den nachfolgenden Beispielen.
Ich empfinde das Siemens-Beispiel in der Doku als nicht ideal... Aber gut, mir geht es hier hauptsächlich um die Bewertung des angeschlossenen Schützes.


----------



## snake_1842 (31 März 2014)

Also ich seh die Abschaltung über ein Schütz weiter als Problematisch an, weil ja nicht nur das Verkleben der Kontaktelemente dafür sorgt das es nicht mehr öffnet. Stell dir vor so ein Federelement in dem Schütz ist kaputt oder es ist total verdreckt. Desweiteren kann es ja passieren, dass dieses Schütz durch einen Querschluss in deiner Verdrahtung weiter angezogen bleibt.


----------



## Rofang (31 März 2014)

> Ein PL d ist noch möglich einkanalig zu realisieren, zumindest laut der  EN ISO 13849-1 Bild 5 ist es ab Kat 2 und einem niedrigen DC möglich,



Wenn du deine Berechnung "hinbiegen" musst, dann könnte man die Argumentation schon so annehmen. Ist denn der MTTFd auch entsprechend hoch? Auch sollte der Hinweis aus dem Handbuch evtl. berücksichtigt werden



> Hinweis
> Die SM 236; DO 8 x DC 24V/2A PM führt ca. alle 15 Minuten einen Bitmustertest durch.
> Dazu gibt die Baugruppe für max. 4 ms einen Impuls aus. Dieser Test wird zeitversetzt
> zwischen P- und M-Schalter ausgeführt, sodass der Aktor nicht eingeschaltet wird. Doch
> ...



Persönlich würde ich mich aber dabei nicht wohlfühlen die Berechnung zu Unterschreiben und würde darauf pochen ein zweites Schütz einzubauen.


----------



## jora (1 April 2014)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> Also ich seh die Abschaltung über ein Schütz weiter als Problematisch an, weil ja nicht nur das Verkleben der Kontaktelemente dafür sorgt das es nicht mehr öffnet. Stell dir vor so ein Federelement in dem Schütz ist kaputt oder es ist total verdreckt. Desweiteren kann es ja passieren, dass dieses Schütz durch einen Querschluss in deiner Verdrahtung weiter angezogen bleibt.



Hmm, die Mechanik habe ich ganz vergessen. 
Wobei ich persönlich kein Problem mit der Verdrahtung hätte, da das Schützt direkt über die SPS geschaltet wird und das Ganze sich in einem el. Einbauraum nach EN 60204-1 befindet.

Mir geht es nicht ums "hinbiergen", bin nurnoch begrenzt in der aktuellen Firma, da braucht man nicht mehr auf Politik achten  
Mir ging es um die Erklärung, wieso ein Schützt nicht zuverlässig ist bzw. nur bei einer entsprechenden Unterlast so angenommen werden kann. Zusätzlich wurde mir mal von nem Dienstleister erzählt, das die sowas auch ab Kat 3 öfters machen, wobei die auf meine Frage "wo steht das" nur mit Polemik geantwortet hatten.


----------



## snake_1842 (1 April 2014)

Hmm, die ganze Umsetzung der Sicherheitstechnik mit Einführung der 13849-1 scheint nicht von >Jedem praktiziert zu werden und wenn dann wahrscheinlich nur vom hören-sagen und das was man so auf anhieb im Netz findet. Aber zurrück zum Thema, hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit ein elektronisches Schütz/Relais zu verwenden?


----------



## fup_safety (2 April 2014)

Hallo jora,

wie du ja schon selbst bemerkt hast, ist ein vollständiger Fehlerausschluss für Schütze nach der ISO 13849-2 nicht möglich.
Die Beschreibung von Siemens ist wieder mal nicht 100% eindeutig, anhand einer solchen Anschlussbeschreibung aber den Rückschluss zu treffen, dass nur ein Schütz erforderlich sein könnte finde ich haarsträubend.
Das Bild 8-37 zeigt lediglich den korrekten Anschluss eines Aktors. In der Baugruppe können z.B. P&M getrennt geschaltet werden, aber auch für Diagnose und Testfunktionen, die für PLe notwendig sein können, ist diese Belegung erforderlich. Weiterhin ist es nach der EN IEC 62061, ab SIL CL 3 nur eingeschränkt möglich zwei Lasten an einem Ausgang(auch innerhalb eines Einbauraumes) anzusteuern.


----------



## jora (2 April 2014)

fup_safety schrieb:


> Hallo jora,
> 
> wie du ja schon selbst bemerkt hast, ist ein vollständiger Fehlerausschluss für Schütze nach der ISO 13849-2 nicht möglich.
> Die Beschreibung von Siemens ist wieder mal nicht 100% eindeutig, anhand einer solchen Anschlussbeschreibung aber den Rückschluss zu treffen, dass nur ein Schütz erforderlich sein könnte finde ich haarsträubend.
> Das Bild 8-37 zeigt lediglich den korrekten Anschluss eines Aktors. In der Baugruppe können z.B. P&M getrennt geschaltet werden, aber auch für Diagnose und Testfunktionen, die für PLe notwendig sein können, ist diese Belegung erforderlich. Weiterhin ist es nach der EN IEC 62061, ab SIL CL 3 nur eingeschränkt möglich zwei Lasten an einem Ausgang(auch innerhalb eines Einbauraumes) anzusteuern.



Ich habe das offensiv geschrieben, um Antworten zu erhalten, auf Rethorik wird kaum geantwortet ;-)
Mit der EN IEC 62061 kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, ist aber bei der EN ISO 13849-1 eigentlich genau so, deswegen war ich bei dem Beispiel erstaunt. Andererseits sollte man von dem großen S nicht zu viel erwarten, sind auch nur Menschen.

@ snake
Ich hätte eher an ein zweites Schütz gedacht, was würde mit ein elektronisches Schütz/Relais bringen bzw. hast du ein Beispiel?


----------



## snake_1842 (2 April 2014)

> @ snake
> Ich hätte eher an ein zweites Schütz gedacht, was würde mit ein elektronisches Schütz/Relais bringen bzw. hast du ein Beispiel?



Das hätte halt aus deiner Sichtweise den Charme gehabt, dass es keine mechanischen Teile hat und somit deine Argumentation bekräftigen würde. Nur weil die DIN EN 13849-1 sagt das deine Sicherheitsfunktion zweikanalig ausgeführt sein muss etc. ist das nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Man ist nicht unbedingt verpflichtet alles strich nach Norm zu bauen. Nur du musst dann halt im Falle eines Fehlers nachweisen, dass der Schaden nicht durch die Verschaltung deines Relais/Schützes entstanden ist.


----------



## Safety (3 April 2014)

Hallo,
also einen Fehlerausschluss auf  das nicht mehr öffnen eines Schützes ist zurzeit nicht möglich so dass die Einfehlersicherheit nicht gegeben ist. PLd und Kategorie 2 bei Schützen kann möglich sein, obwohl wie soll das gehen, abschalten bei laufendem Betrieb. Die kommende Überarbeitung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 lässt  unter ganz bestimmten Umständen auch eine Testrate die unter 100x Anforderungsrate liegt zu. Aber das ist alles mit sehr viel Sachverstand zu prüfen und dann kommt wieder der Sichere Zustand den man einnehmen muss hinzu. Also ist dann doch meist ein zweiter Abschaltpfad notwendig, da bei reiner Warnung nur PLc erreichbar.
Alleine die Zeit die man für diese Überlegung und Doku verbrennt bezahlt den zweiten Schütz schon 5x.
So viel zu PLr = d
Du schreibst aber PLr = e
Dies kann man jetzt in Kat 3 oder 4 realisieren oder eben Einfehlersicherheit und noch die Anhäufung von Fehlern bzw. vorher durch entsprechende Diagnoserate den Fehler erkennen und da geht beim Aktor eben nichts mehr mit einem Schütz.
Das was Du da hast ist nie PLe!


----------



## RedCross0815 (3 April 2014)

Hi, 

ich hab hier mal kurz überflogen um was es hier geht und gebe mal kurz meinen Senf dazu:

Ich war vor kurzem auf einem TIA Safety Advanced Kurs bei Siemens. Es ist richtig, die DO- Baugruppen schalten zweikanalig ab, im Normalfall einmal am Plus und einmal am Minus (es gibt auch PP). Von Siemens wird als Aktorverdrahtung eindeutig die Variante mit zwei Schützen parallel vorgeschlagen. Diese sind auch alle beide über den Baustein "Feedback" zurückzulesen. Das zurücklesen kann dabei über "nicht sichere" Eingänge erfolgen.


----------



## jora (9 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten.
Als Fazit würde ich sehen, das man bzw. ich das Siemens-Handbuch mit den Beispielen nicht zu genau nehmen darf. Hab nun genug Argumente gesammelt um meinem armen Elektriker/Programmierer (nicht sarkastisch gemeint) da überzeugen zu können.

Gruß
Alex


----------

